
How to Write a Thank-You Note - gscott
https://themorningnews.org/article/how-to-write-a-thank-you-note
======
nathell
There are a couple of things that make me sad about this article, and I’m on
the run so I’ll only make a few points.

One is the implied greed of the reader: „They [thank-you notes] improve the
frequency and quality of the gifts you receive.” As if expressing gratitude
was intended to yield gifts! Maybe for someone, but that’s far from my reasons
to say thank you.

Also, the formula that is guaranteed to „never fail” makes a number of hidden
assumptions, e.g., that the gift is meant to be used (point 3). What if I live
far from sea and get a stone from the ocean from my friend who’s just returned
from there? What I’d like to say is: „Dear John, thank you for the stone. I
like to think that you had thought of me as you picked it up. When I look at
it, I think of you and how important part of my life you are. Thanks for being
it.”

There are better formulas. Ones that work for me revolve around non-violent
communication: read up Marshall Rosenberg or „The Power of Gratitude” by Liv
Larsson for details.

~~~
emadehsan
My question to you might be off topic. I am not a native speaker. Is your use
of "a couple of" indicates a few or STRICTLY TWO?

~~~
nolroz
A few, but it works for two or more.

------
afarrell
Writing thank-you notes fills me with such an intense dread and self-loathing
that I've generally tried to avoid occasions on which others would give me
gifts. One tip I recently discovered, aside from having my wife dictate the
text of the note to me, is to actually make 6ish-second thank-you videos. It
is a lot easier (for me at least) just press record, enthusiastically say what
is in fact a short message, and send it with a speed that prohibits you from
getting caught in some weird spiral of thought.

------
Hnrobert42
Also useful but notably absent from this article – brevity.

